# Would Love To Be "Fly On The Wall"



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

I saw an ad, in a National newspaper, for a Filipino business seminar! Boy, would I love to be a fly on the wall to hear this one!

The title given: "Filipinos' Guide to Handling Expatriates And Foreigners" with sub-title, "Best Practices Training Program in Cultural Diversity". 

Makes you wonder what "advice" they will be handing out, doesn't it?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Yea, it would be interesting to see. Even if just for a good laugh. My experience has been in such things that if they can't eat it, smoke it, drink it, or er--ahaaa---make it a mistress, there will be very little interest in it. We'll see.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I sure have learned allot from the school of hard knocks and I don't expect so much anymore when it comes to finding what I want, I sure don't ask for help anymore and try to avoid employee's at all costs unless it's in the meat department or the lady needs to grind up the Barako coffee, something that can't be avoid'ed, I do enjoy talking with the butcher at the local grocery store meat department in Pagsanjuan Falls he's up to speed on small talk and helping the customer out, sad part is I think many can understand the English language but have trouble with the words so they are shy when comes to speaking.


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

That is very true, many watch english films so they do understand the language but when it comes to speaking it they lack the confidence. I am the same with tagalog, though i can now understand alot of it, speaking it is a big no-no.


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

Today my sept 23 this forum has made me laugh plenty! I'm ready to return! I got to know how Mcalleyboy likes that garlic infused coffee!! That grinder has to give it a twist! Is nice to know my head and sometimes ass scratching experiences are not just for me!!! Maybe part of the training of dealing with expats has to do with " What to say when someone actually questions you". I suppose is easier for me to smile at little girls or young ladies who are sweet and still not knowledgeable at the work place in Ph but not nearly so much as a young man who knows nothing at all. See way too many ladies working long miserable jobs and plenty men seemingly doing nothing but hanging out.... Laguna is full of very hard working women. Not all. Just observation.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

joenasia said:


> Today my sept 23 this forum has made me laugh plenty! I'm ready to return! I got to know how Mcalleyboy likes that garlic infused coffee!! That grinder has to give it a twist! Is nice to know my head and sometimes ass scratching experiences are not just for me!!! Maybe part of the training of dealing with expats has to do with " What to say when someone actually questions you". I suppose is easier for me to smile at little girls or young ladies who are sweet and still not knowledgeable at the work place in Ph but not nearly so much as a young man who knows nothing at all. See way too many ladies working long miserable jobs and plenty men seemingly doing nothing but hanging out.... Laguna is full of very hard working women. Not all. Just observation.


No garlic flavor in the coffee, it's a newer stone masher so I cleaned it with bleach and soap and crushed as many grounds as I could, there was another expat wanting his coffee ground but he seemed upset they could'nt make it more like for expresso....he kept talking to them but the grinding machines are junk here, dang... they can't even buy quality grinders for the coffee it's a common theme in my area, they are either out of Barako or the coffee grinder is broken or they can't grind it fine enough. 

I do feel sorry for the workers they don't seem to get the tools to make their job better the owners are cheapskie's or tight with the money and upgrades are not in the works.


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

overmyer said:


> I saw an ad, in a National newspaper, for a Filipino business seminar! Boy, would I love to be a fly on the wall to hear this one!
> 
> The title given: "Filipinos' Guide to Handling Expatriates And Foreigners" with sub-title, "Best Practices Training Program in Cultural Diversity".
> 
> Makes you wonder what "advice" they will be handing out, doesn't it?


I think they'd learn a lot more if they asked (or we offered) about half a dozen of us to sit up on a platform and let them ask us questions.op2:


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

HVACman said:


> I think they'd learn a lot more if they asked (or we offered) about half a dozen of us to sit up on a platform and let them ask us questions.op2:


And end up being blacklisted and deported? ; p


----------

